# Ironton Personal Watercraft and Boat Trailer



## snyderman (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello all,

This is my first post. I am from central MN. and have a 1973 sears 12ft. aluminum boat that has been sitting around for 25r years now. I finally decided to get her back in the water. it was used as a duck boat when I was a kid. Now I want to fish out of it. just got it registered today. now I need a trailer to get her to the lake! I am very interested in the Ironton Personal Watercraft and Boat Trailer sold by Northern Tool, https://www.northerntool.com/shop/t...VQogIbsNfmv1mg1le9i7XdAcjSgjmrWrQ0aAn1A8P8HAQ I talked to their "Trailer and Towing expert" and was told it would be fine for a 12' aluminum boat. The total length of the trailer is only 126.75" meaning that I would have 2 feet hanging off the end. could I build longer bunks? I plan to put a 9.9hp motor on it someday, so I wonder about towing it with the motor. I could also extend the tongue, but I would rather not hack a new trailer. 

Thoughts?

Thanks in advance,

Mike


----------



## snyderman (Jul 13, 2015)

After reading the post about extending the tongue, I think I would be better off buying a piece of rectangle tubing a couple of feet longer than the one that comes with the kit, drill it to match and paint it white.

What do you think?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## nguye569 (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm thinking you can probably extend the tongue at the end where coupler is attached?

Have you considered Harbor Freight's trailers? Probably not as good as quality as the Northern Tools one, but it'll definitely be cheaper and fit better for the 12 foot boat. They have a location in St Cloud and always have 20% off coupons. With the coupon and after MN sales tax, you'll be walking away with a $350 trailer.

https://www.harborfreight.com/600-lb-capacity-boat-trailer-with-8-inch-wheels-and-tires-5002.html


----------



## snyderman (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I was planning to buy the Harbor freight trailer. I talked to someone from Harbor freight yesterday. I was told that there would be a $90 overweight freight charge, and it would be subject to an additional lift gate charge. They couldn't really explain what that was or how much it would be, so I contacted Conway, the freight company. they told me that unless I had a loading dock or a forklift at my house, or 2 people waiting to unload the truck when it got there, I would have to pay a lift gate charge of a minimum of $140.00 Now that trailer could be $540.00, more than the Ironton, which I do think is a better trailer. I like the 12" wheels and long, well mounted bunks. It will be easy to replace the tongue with a longer piece of rectangle tube (about $35). They have these trailers in stock at Northern Tool 10 miles from my house, and they will help me load it on my utility trailer. I have not had issues with Harbor freight, but given a choice, I would rather deal with Northern Tool. 

So, that is my plan, unless this trailer would not be good for my boat. I would appreciate any thoughts,

Thanks again!


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 14, 2015)

That lift gate charge is an outrage. I got a HF trailer for a 12' boat and it was fine. I picked mine up while at Fargo. I think it came in three boxes. Put it in the back of a pickup with no lift gate needed...


----------



## snyderman (Jul 14, 2015)

> bobberboy said:
> 
> 
> > That lift gate charge is an outrage. I got a HF trailer for a 12' boat and it was fine. I picked mine up while at Fargo. I think it came in three boxes. Put it in the back of a pickup with no lift gate needed...



I agree. Kinda turned me off to the trailer. I think I'll be happy with the Ironton. Maybe I'll do a review of it. I could not find a reference to it on this forum.


----------

